
German Interior Minister: 'WikiLeaks Is Annoying, But Not a Threat' - davewiner
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/0,1518,735587,00.html
======
Thuraash
This is a great example of how a politician should be. He gives good reasons
for his stances, and is clear about them. He doesn't lean on catchphrases and
slogans, and instead points to the advantages he sees in his stance, along
with the advantages and disadvantages of the opposition view. Specific stances
on difficult and controversial issues, in full view of the complications and
complexity. I'm impressed, and wish the US had any such politicians.

